# Your Writing Goals?



## Kyle R (Oct 25, 2013)

Have you set any goals for yourself as a writer? 

If so: What are your goals? What steps are you taking to accomplish them?

If you haven't set any goals (or choose not to): Why not?
_(This question isn't meant to imply that one must set goals, but rather, to encourage non-goal-setters to participate in the discussion, as well. :encouragement_


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't know actually believe I will ever see my book in print.  It would be fun to at least get a letter from a publisher with lukewarm interest.  

Being retired I like to do lots of things, I'm not a "driven" author.  There's a time for it, I look forward to spurts of creativity.  But I've also been known to shut off the lap-top when the Packer game comes on.

Having said that, I really enjoy opening a chapter I did three or four days before, and finding that I captured all the right words and told a good yarn.


----------



## Gavrushka (Oct 25, 2013)

You know, since joining writingforums, my writing goals have been in flux. I seem to remember answering a similar question not so long ago, but I can't for the life of me think how I felt at that time.

I think my medium term goal is to gain all I can from the conflicting and often confusing advice of my peers.

I think my longer term goal is to make sure I write in such a way as to entertain readers, and not impress other writers.

What steps am I taking to accomplish these goals? I am writing more than ever, and that includes experimenting with different style and genres. I am reading more than ever, and seeking out the oopses that pull me from a story in the hope of learning how to write better prose.


*edit* And I am trying to learn how to read my own prose a little more critically...


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd say my current goal is to improve as a writer. The steps I'm taking towards this are to take a greater interest in the people around me, to practice different styles/voices/narrative styles, to find more time for reading (and critiquing the work of others), to write of subjects which are both important to me and which I consider serious, and to start subbing to more recognised institutions.

I've had some (very) limited success being published, but I'm clawing for the next rung up the ladder.

Feels kind of like an AA meeting, here.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 25, 2013)

I just find it to be a good creative outlet. I often find myself inspired by other people's art and it's a good way to get some of that out of my system. Being published  would be cool but it's not something I'm necessarily striving for or even looking in to really. I guess if I had a goal it would be to get the people close to me to read my stuff. I find a creative outlet isn't as satisfying when 1 friend and few strangers are the people reading my stuff. I don't want to sound like I don't appreciate those of you who do read my stuff, I just wish people close to me would read my stuff, just because my creative side really is a different side of me that people really don't get to see.

Edit: Some above me also mention trying to master as many different styles as possible. That's a good goal as well. Though I feel I don't really do a very good job of it.


----------



## Tettsuo (Oct 25, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> I think my longer term goal is to make sure I write in such a way as to entertain readers, and not impress other writers.


Amen!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 25, 2013)

> > _I think my longer term goal is to make sure I write in such a way as to entertain readers, and not impress other writers._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But commendation from peers is hardly a thing to be sniffed at. I'd take critical acclaim over a bestseller, I think. But of course entertaining the reader goes without saying.


----------



## alanmt (Oct 25, 2013)

My current goal is to shoot out another 7500 words this weekend.  Inspiration hit this morning, so it might be possible, if work doesn't dredge the creativity out of me today.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 25, 2013)

alanmt said:


> My current goal is to shoot out another 7500 words this weekend.  Inspiration hit this morning, so it might be possible, if work doesn't dredge the creativity out of me today.



Now that you mention it, I think I have a long term goal to make a story of at least that length. Something Lovecrafty. My longest story is only 1,100 words. My problem is if I spend too long on anything I end up hating it. Maybe if I truly invested myself into a story of length or even just tried to ignore my inner monologue I could actually do it.


----------



## SarahStrange (Oct 25, 2013)

Right now, my big goal is to have finished rewriting my novel by the end of November. It's my take on nanowrimo. Daunting.... but I'm pretty sure I can do it. Other than that, I would like to write a relatable and likable main characters. That's what I have the most trouble with. All my etas like me other characters more than the main. oops.


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 25, 2013)

My current goal is to force myself to pound out a first draft without stopping to critique it or second guess anything. And how I hope to accomplish that is to plan the novel out just enough to give it a skeleton I can be satisfied with.


----------



## Tettsuo (Oct 25, 2013)

My current goal is the keep working hard on my 2nd novel until it's done.  I'm already a chapter in.


----------



## alanmt (Oct 25, 2013)

SarahStrange said:


> Right now, my big goal is to have finished rewriting my novel by the end of November. It's my take on nanowrimo. Daunting.... but I'm pretty sure I can do it. Other than that, I would like to write a relatable and likable main characters. That's what I have the most trouble with. All my etas like me other characters more than the main. oops.



I have that problem also!  Of course, the one that I am working on now is noirish and the main character being rough is intentional.  In another novel, the main character is fairly marysue-ish (rich, educated, handsome, nice), which is only offset by the fact that he spends most of the book being a target and a victim and never really accomplishes anything on his own until the very end.


----------



## voltigeur (Oct 25, 2013)

My immediate Goal is to get a job so I can quit fretting about the bills and write consistently each day. Get my WIP finished so that each story arch is started and weave them together. 

My dream and goal is to get the first volume published and have a publisher interested in the next 2 volumes. Hopefully by then I can just write. 

I know it is a long shot but that is the goal.


----------



## escorial (Oct 25, 2013)

my goal is to read more and write when I feel like it...I have a few bits an bob's hanging around but I write for release of emotions and enjoyment..my goal in life is to be just happy about everyday life.


----------



## Tettsuo (Oct 25, 2013)

Bilston Blue said:


> But commendation from peers is hardly a thing to be sniffed at. I'd take critical acclaim over a bestseller, I think. But of course entertaining the reader goes without saying.


Then you and I have a very fundamental difference in what we think is valuable in terms of our artwork.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 25, 2013)

Tettsuo said:


> Then you and I have a very fundamental difference in what we think is valuable in terms of our artwork.



You guys might have two differing goals.

For example, I'm not sure how a bestseller would change my life--for the good.  If I even became regionally famous I'd lose the ability to come and go as I please.  I'd have responsibilities, after all, once you become "a brand" there are other peoples' lives and fortunes at stake.

Worst of all, the money wouldn't really change a single thing.  I do not drive Lamborghinis.  Maybe a new F-150.  What would I do with a fifth pair of motorcycle boots?  I suppose I could buy a clean pair of jeans, but that seems so bourgeois.  A new bike?  You mean a ready made one, built by someone else?!!!

Now, I've won some awards, and a plaque from a stranger means about as much to me as a plague from a stranger.  I did win Second Place at a custom bike show, the votes tallied from the bikers at the event.  I still have the award in my hallway.  It's from 1972.


----------



## PiP (Oct 25, 2013)

KyleColorado said:


> Have you set any goals for yourself as a writer?
> 
> If so: What are your goals? What steps are you taking to accomplish them?



My goals, good question 

*Goal*

To write and create Audio Visual Books of fun poems and short stories for children.


Complete the Oxford University poetry course.( Better understanding of poetic forms, metre and figurative language)
Complete Writing Short Stories course for Children online course (Basic understanding)

Research software required and method of publication to the web. (I know what I want to do but it's the how I'm going to do it's that's the missing part of the jigsaw puzzle at the moment. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know  )


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 25, 2013)

Goal is simple for now, finish writing the 130,000+ word manuscript for my newest novel. Still going to be a month or so.


----------



## dale (Oct 25, 2013)

KyleColorado said:


> Have you set any goals for yourself as a writer?
> 
> If so: What are your goals? What steps are you taking to accomplish them?
> 
> ...


 i just want to write something that drives somebody or a whole bunch of people completely insane. even if it's me....that's cool. as 
long as someone goes mad? i'll consider it mission accomplished.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 26, 2013)

Ya' know, this is a very good thread.  It got me thinking when a few dissimilar things happened this morning.

Now, at the start I would have surmised that finishing my book and getting a few copies out was the goal.  Now I'm not so sure.  As I started my day I prepared coffee and moved my personal EDC knife out of the way next to the lap-top.  I made a mental note that I should really wash out my favorite cup (more of a soup bowl) and re-polish my knife.  Then it hit me.

In the bigger scheme of things the world doesn't give a rip if my cup is clean or if my EDC can do surgery.  Those things only matter to me.

And so it is with my book.  A "good day" of writing the story means that I was satisfied with the results.  So far, less than six people have access to the entire plot.

Now I'm wondering if my book is just the itch to my scratch of needed creativity.  If the book is ever finished--and I love the outcome--will I bother getting out into the public, at all?


----------



## Robert_S (Oct 26, 2013)

purged


----------



## Robdemanc (Oct 26, 2013)

My goal is to write a novel I am satisfied with, enough to submit to an agent.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 27, 2013)

My Goal: Sleep.

I have desires. I have two entirely different novels on the go. Both will be rubbish but it is an essential leaning curve.

I have an anthology I'm in the middle of. 

I am a member of the Parish Council, and on the Village Hall Committee.

I have lots of things that need fixing round the house but no money to do them with.

I have not touched an alcoholic drink for weeks.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 28, 2013)

I want to be able to walk into a Barnes and Noble and find a copy of my book.


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 28, 2013)

I modified my goals to "immediate goals."

I still want to finish the major portion of my story over the winter, but I've gotten this poetry bug from Pandi.  It might be time to change it up.


----------



## alanmt (Oct 28, 2013)

alanmt said:


> My current goal is to shoot out another 7500 words this weekend.  Inspiration hit this morning, so it might be possible, if work doesn't dredge the creativity out of me today.



Well, I got 2200.


----------



## ViKtoricus (Oct 28, 2013)

My short term goal is to be a good writer first and foremost.

My long term goal is to be a prolific writer like Stephen King, who's works have been turned to movies. I want my work to be turned into anime movies.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 3, 2013)

To finally publish something. After that, well... publish more books.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 3, 2013)

I got a good sized dry-erase board today to help with my goal. I'm finding it easier to plot with than my notebook already. Much easier to see the big picture when it's not cramped.


----------



## Tan (Nov 3, 2013)

my short term goal is to hone my skills. My long term is to get published. i am quite curious to see how the world reacts to my ideas. The steps i took for this are joining here. I will eventually post my work when it is presentable and hope people give me advice. i know i will tell them what to look for specifically. Hopefully i can get feedback and i hope my work is interesting...


----------



## Jason (Nov 3, 2013)

Call me a, well, a whatever it is...  I strongly believe in goals, especially written goals.  I also strongly believe in paying the bills while watching the sun set over the ocean.  

My long term (three to five year) goal is to make a good middle class living with my writing.   

Short term (next few months): Finish my three book non-fiction series. 1. publish the first book in the next couple weeks,  2. finish editing the second book and publish it around new years,  3. finish writing the third book in the next six to eight weeks and start the editing process with a publication target of March(ish).     

Mid term (next two years): Complete my second non-fiction series as a 4 to 6 book series.  I am just beginning to research it now.  Complete the rewrite of my book that was published in paper and failed in 07 as a series of three ebooks.  Start writing my first fiction novel - probably a romance.  

All along: be a better writer in as many ways as I can with each book I do.  To this effect, among other things,  I am spending time here on WF, closely reading others writing,  critiquing where I think I can be helpful, doing some beta reading which forces a much more critical eye on the mechanisms of writing than reading a novel, and reading the interactions of authors working through writing issues  -- lots of good stuff here to learn.


----------



## Pandora (Nov 6, 2013)

Being one of those none goal setter I take life as it comes, in the moment, appreciating and accepting.
I wasn't like this my entire life but I see now even as a young woman years ago I let life wash over me,
"push me pull me ... pull me out." This has brought me to great faith and peace. I write now for the human connection,
whether I know of that connection or not, my faith tells me one day I will. "The love we receive is the love that is saved".
My goal, love given and received.


----------



## mg357 (Nov 6, 2013)

my only writing goal is to write at least 3 pages a day when i am working on a writing project.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 6, 2013)

Tan said:


> my short term goal is to hone my skills...



I agree, and from this moment out I'm in it for me alone.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Nov 6, 2013)

My goal is to write to the best of my ability without conforming to ANY commercial formulas and / or guidelines for getting published.  To write prose in a true voice that transmits my vision directly into the head of the reader along with sensoround sound and scratch and sniff perfume.  To have someone compare me to or even mention my name in the same sentence with Jack London, Larry McMurtry, James Carlos Blake or Cormac McCarthy.  And to create a library of on-line books for sale in ebook format that sell enough to give me a comfortable retirement.  And to never, ever need an agent or publisher.  

David Gordon Burke
To that end I uploaded my first  book yesterday.  HOO!


----------



## Tettsuo (Nov 6, 2013)

David Gordon Burke said:


> My goal is to write to the best of my ability without conforming to ANY commercial formulas and / or guidelines for getting published.  To write prose in a true voice that transmits my vision directly into the head of the reader along with sensoround sound and scratch and sniff perfume.  To have someone compare me to or even mention my name in the same sentence with Jack London, Larry McMurtry, James Carlos Blake or Cormac McCarthy.  And to create a library of on-line books for sale in ebook format that sell enough to give me a comfortable retirement.  And to never, ever need an agent or publisher.
> 
> David Gordon Burke
> To that end I uploaded my first  book yesterday.  HOO!



Grats on the upload!


----------



## newkman (Nov 12, 2013)

My goal is to write a book that stays with a reader for years, where the characters become real and are like old friends. (Oh yeah, riches and fame wouldn't hurt either.) I have two books out right now and a small publisher is looking at a third. the problem I have right now, is how do you get heard in an ocean of authors?


----------



## John_O (Nov 12, 2013)

J Anfinson said:


> My current goal is to force myself to pound out a first draft without stopping to critique it or second guess anything.



*THIS!! *I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I got to stop doing this. I waste so much time and seem to get nothing done.


----------



## Macduff Inkwell (Nov 14, 2013)

John_O said:


> *THIS!! *I'm glad I'm not the only one.  I got to stop doing this. I waste so much time and seem to get nothing done.



Same here. I'm considering starting a short story rather than a novel. At least it doesn't sound as daunting as a novel, and I can actually have something to be proud of once I finish the first draft. Glad I'm not the only one either.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I've kind of decided on really putting my creative effort in to a 3 part story. Instead of doing my usual "write it, proofread it, post it" I'm gonna hang onto it a little while and try and teach myself to stop hating my creative efforts which is what tends to happen when I hang on to it for a period of time. I'm also hoping this will lead bigger, more satisfying, grandiose things, directly or indirectly. I would like to be able to get my stuff up to at least 7,000 words. Although if I can get the ball rolling a full novel would be the big time goal.


----------

